# Badlands winch?



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm considering buying the 5000lbs Badlands winch from Harbor Freight for my 800 XP. Before I get bombarded with "you get what you pay for", the Viper on my Grizzly has left me stranded and the Warn on my Rhino has left me stranded. 
From what I read, its the same as a widespool Viper dimension wise. What mount do I need, where do I get one and will it fit with a stock bumper?
Also, who has any _*actual*_ positive or negative experience with Badlands winch, not the old HF ones, but actually Badlands?


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

I've got the 3000lb one on the front of my Brute. Used the Warn mount plate. As far as I know the 3000lb. is the only one that is listed as fully sealed/waterproof. 

So far, I haven't had a single problem out of mine. It's gotten me and my friends out of every situation I've thrown at it. It's lifted my entire bike off the ground. Hell, I even bent my bumper AND support in when I braced it against a tree to try and pull a log out of a trail. The winch is a little slower and a little noisier than the others, but for the $117 I paid for it, with the 2 year replacement program (apparently no questions asked, it breaks, you get a new one), I can live with it. Also, the circuit breakers it comes with are kind of a pain to find a safe place to mount so they won't ground out to any metal, but I'm planning on getting a car audio fuse/holder to replace them one of these days. 

Long story short, I have no complaints so far. YMMV.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i had a mud pro that came with an artic cat winch. that winch was the only thing that reliably worked on that bike. 
I am also putting a Badlands on my bike and here is why. Because i have seen expensive big name brand winches work , and also fail. Who knows who made the artic cat winch i had, but most would say it was crap, but it worked for me every time. and it was constantly subjected to water and mud. I have had warn, super winch, and mile marker winches on other vehicles and only had problems with the warn, but it was old and abused even before i got it. I have never bought a winch though, as they have always already been installed on some of my former jeeps and yotas. 
My buddy has a big rock crawler that we use for mudding more than anything. he bought a Badlands 12000 for it. It gets used and abused regularly. It has always worked perfectly , and done what it was suposed to do. And for a little extra, if it dont work, just bring it back under warrenty and get a new one. they are cheap and from what i have seen , they work good and are reliable.


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've had their 2000LB winch for around 2 years now, I did find out that the control box they give you for the winch only works one way and if you hook it up opposite it burns the controller up, but I have a viper winch contactor now and it's all good. The handle bar switch mine came with got dirty on the inside and had to be cleaned after about a year and a half of use, no big deal. But, its been good to me and is still going strong.


----------

